# RCI Weeks settlement



## Karen G (Jul 15, 2010)

Today I noticed there was a "$20 coupon credit" on my account and wondered what it was for.  I just got this email explaining it:
-------------------------------

Re: Claim Number: xxxxxx

Your claim form for the In Re: RCI class action settlement has been processed and the claim option you selected can be redeemed at any time starting 11 July 2010. Your reference number is 8xxxx.

This credit must be used by 10 July 2012.

A $20 credit toward your next Exchange has been posted to your RCI Weeks Exchange Program membership account. You can see and use this coupon on your account at RCI.com or you can contact us at 800-338-7777 and one of our vacation guides will be able to assist you. Please have your reference number, 8xxxxx, with you when calling.

Additional information is available at RCI.com/ClaimBenefits.

We are looking forward to assisting you with redeeming your claim option. 

Sincerely,


David Albright
Sr. Director, Member Service & Support
9998 Michigan Road
Carmel, IN 46032


----------



## DianeV (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah I got the extended time on mine but we dont even want RCI anymore! Waiting til our exchange in December and then cancelling anyway


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gee, $20 to make up for the lack of exchanges due to renting prime weeks out. I guess that really showed RCI who's the boss.  

We voted with our feet and I encourage our two ownerships that exchange with RCI to dump RCI for I.I. every chance I get. Voting with your feet and your wallet when you're unhappy is the best way to get a point across.

And didn't RCI just increase their exchange fee's not that long ago? If so, oh golly this is such a deal. :annoyed:


----------



## Bruce W (Jul 15, 2010)

*Mine was for Request First*

Anyone request request first? Before I waste a lot of time waiting on the phone, do you have any info as to how it works?



	 Re: Claim Number: xxxxxx

Your claim form for the In Re: RCI class action settlement has been processed and the claim option you selected can be redeemed at any time starting 11 July 2010. Your reference number is xxxxxx.

This claim option must be used by 10 July 2012.

Future deposit information is required to initiate your Request First option. Please note that you will first need to contact your home resort to ensure that your maintenance fees are current for the year of the interval of the planned deposit. If you own float time, you will first need to contact your resort to obtain deposit information (unit assignment and start date). When you are ready, please contact RCI at 866-RCI-CARE (866-724-2273). Please have your reference number, xxxxxx, with you when calling. The start date of your planned deposit must be more than 9 months from the day you contact RCI.

Additional information is available at RCI.com/ClaimBenefits.

We are looking forward to assisting you with redeeming your claim option. 

Sincerely,


David Albright
Sr. Director, Member Service & Support
9998 Michigan Road
Carmel, IN 46032


----------



## philemer (Jul 15, 2010)

My option was an extra two months of membership. My email says:

*To use the $20 credit toward RCI Weeks Exchange Program membership renewal, contact RCI at 866-RCI-CARE (866-724-2273). Please have your reference number, 821190, with you when calling.* Big whoop!  

I hate calling them. Maybe I'll wait a while and see if it happens automatically. Gee, I may not even be a member by 2012.


----------



## BevL (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm glad I saw this thread before I checked my email.  I so routinely delete stuff from Interval and RCI unless I'm expecting something from them.

$20 bucks off an exchange is something, I suppose.  I'm still trying to figure out why I was given a "comp" week back in January but oh well.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 15, 2010)

The $20 "coupon" showed up in my account before the email was sent. Typically backa$$wards of them. When I did an exchange the other day I saw the $20, which was applied automatically, and simply shrugged my shoulders as to why I had one. Now I know of course.


----------



## BevL (Jul 16, 2010)

WHere the heck are you seeing the $20 credit?  I've scooted all the tabs in my account and can't see it noted anywhere?

Thanks


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 16, 2010)

Bruce, like you i've got the email about request first... however i wont do it until next year so please let me know how it worked out for you!


----------



## robertr55 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have to agree that $20 hardly seems worth it for RCI to be able to say they've "settled the lawsuit"...and I'm also wondering where it shows up on our account...do we have to request it first?


----------



## Larry (Jul 16, 2010)

BevL said:


> I'm glad I saw this thread before I checked my email.  I so routinely delete stuff from Interval and RCI unless I'm expecting something from them.
> 
> $20 bucks off an exchange is something, I suppose.  I'm still trying to figure out why I was given a "comp" week back in January but oh well.



Same here??? I also received comp week in January and now got my whopping $20 credit on my next exchange.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 16, 2010)

I have already exchanged my final RCI deposit, so it's buh-bye RCI!  Oh, but until my membership runs out, I may still grab some of those cheap rentals in decent weeks!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 16, 2010)

robertr55 said:


> I'm also wondering where it shows up on our account...do we have to request it first?


 Click on "My Account" and look at the section on the upper left under "Member Information." Right under my email address is this notation:

Opening Exchange Balance - USD 0.00
Coupon Balance USD 20.00
Paid through - Dec 2011 

Don't know why it's called "coupon balance" but there it is. I assume that it would automatically be deducted from an exchange fee, but if it isn't, then you'd need to call them.


----------



## BevL (Jul 16, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Click on "My Account" and look at the section on the upper left under "Member Information." Right under my email address is this notation:
> 
> Opening Exchange Balance - USD 0.00
> Coupon Balance USD 20.00
> ...



Typical, my account shows opening balance zero and no coupon.  Glad I saved the email.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 16, 2010)

robertr55 said:


> I have to agree that $20 hardly seems worth it for RCI to be able to say they've "settled the lawsuit"...and I'm also wondering where it shows up on our account...do we have to request it first?


Assuming you already chose this option for your settlement, you shouldn't have to request it first - at least if you're confirming an exchange by phone.

The other day, before this thread appeared and before our emails arrived, I needed to confirm a hold by telephone. (As long as you initiate the hold online, they don't charge the extra xchange fee to confirm by phone.)  The VG mentioned a $20 coupon she was applying to the $179 - I didn't question where it came from, fine with me to spend $20 less than I'd expected to. 

Obviously this was it because a couple of days later I received the email about the $20 credit - which is no longer there on my acct.

I don't know what happens if you want to use it online.


----------



## SilverSandsOwner (Jul 16, 2010)

The fine print also states that $20 coupon will expire I believe in one year.  That is a bunch of bullxxxx.  They screwed us once and now we only have a year to use the discount.  I may have chosen a different option if I knew that.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 16, 2010)

Already applied my $20 to an ongoing search. I suspect if the search is later cancelled, I'll get a refund of the whole amount including the $20. I can't imagine RCI having a website smart enough to keep up with it. That might be an option if you'll have trouble using it in a year. Start a search and then later cancel it and request a refund.

Sheila


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 16, 2010)

I got my $20 too.  My email says has to be used by July 10, 2012 so that's two years.


----------



## Judy (Jul 17, 2010)

I didn't get my $20.  What I got instead was an email saying that RCI needed more information and giving me a number to call.  When I called, I was put on hold for several minutes.  Then a rep came on the line and said someone would call me back.  That was two days ago.  I haven't heard from them.


----------



## ttt (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm a former member with several claims, but I have heard nothing yet. I guess they are taking care of their loyal members first. $20 off an exchange fee that has doubled in the past decade is insulting. Looks like the lawyers did a terrible job.


----------



## melschey (Jul 17, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> I have already exchanged my final RCI deposit, so it's buh-bye RCI!  Oh, but until my membership runs out, I may still grab some of those cheap rentals in decent weeks!



My Plan also.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Request First*

Called the number today to see about conditionally putting a week in the system using the Request First option from the settlement.  After holding about 15 min I got a guide who verified my info and then told me that they are really backed up and that someone from the claims department would have to call be back in the next day or two (not today) to see about setting that up for me.  I am still wondering if I will be able to search online with my undeposited week or will just have set up several ongoing searches.  I will report back when I know more.


Tracey


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 19, 2010)

When I did my online search and hold and subsequent confirming, the coupon showed up during payment time and was automatically applied. i did have a beginning balance but not enough to cover the confirmation so paid the few $$ difference with my CC.

It was easy to do.


----------



## jfbookers (Jul 20, 2010)

*HOOPS for see weeks first*

I selected the option to see exchange weeks first and got this email

Re: Claim Number: XXXXX

Your claim form for the In Re: RCI class action settlement has been processed and the claim option you selected can be redeemed at any time starting 11 July 2010. Your reference number is XXXXXX

This claim option must be used by 10 July 2012.

Future deposit information is required to initiate your Request First option. Please note that you will first need to contact your home resort to ensure that your maintenance fees are current for the year of the interval of the planned deposit. If you own float time, you will first need to contact your resort to obtain deposit information (unit assignment and start date). When you are ready, please contact RCI at 866-RCI-CARE (866-724-2273). Please have your reference number, 821188, with you when calling. The start date of your planned deposit must be more than 9 months from the day you contact RCI.

Additional information is available at RCI.com/ClaimBenefits.

We are looking forward to assisting you with redeeming your claim option. 

Sincerely,


David Albright
Sr. Director, Member Service & Support
9998 Michigan Road
Carmel, IN 46032 

So let me see: just how hard are the hoops

1. I guess I have to wait till the BOD sets the 2011 MF at the Nov. meeting

2. Then I have to pay those fees on my Dec 2011 unit though they aren't due yet.

3.  Then I have to "fake deposit" my week which is then more than 9 months away.

4. Then if I can remember to do it I can check available exchanges.

That is a lot to ask to be able to do what II allows and may involve having to extend my RCI membership to take advantage of the settlement. (Which I am not willing to do)

This option seems to provied RCI with as many benifits as the member. I agree the attorneys did not do a very good job of obtaining a useable remedy.

Signed, Unhappy "winner" in the case.


----------



## lcds1 (Jul 23, 2010)

We also cruise- so I got a certificate good for 100 off a cruise.
Doesn't seem right that I get 100 for the settlement and those that chose
the weeks thing get 20? ??!!!

I booked a cruise last night-


----------



## Judy (Jul 23, 2010)

Judy said:


> I didn't get my $20.  What I got instead was an email saying that RCI needed more information and giving me a number to call.  When I called, I was put on hold for several minutes.  Then a rep came on the line and said someone would call me back.  That was two days ago.  I haven't heard from them.


I finally got a call back.  The rep asked me what my question was.  When I explained that RCI had the question, not me, he told me that emails were accidentally sent out to people who hadn't applied for a settlement benefit.  After I told him that I had applied, he put me on hold.  When he came back he promised to apply the $20 credit to my account.  It's there.  Seems like a lot of trouble for a little discount.  Could it be that RCI is purposely making it difficult to collect in hopes of saving some money?  Naw, they wouldn't do that


----------



## thomas660 (Jul 25, 2010)

*What is Request First option?*

Can anyone explain what the Request First option is?  It has been too long since I made the selection.


----------

